# Remington 700 Police



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

She's finally done and ready for the range!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

What else is there to say but SWEET


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Range-ready! Now go burn some powder! :smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I like it looks almost like mine very sweet


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Update*

She had her first trip to the range tonight! She's all zeroed and ready for fun. She also shoots like a dream! :smt033


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice looking with the scope and bipod. I may have to take a look at one at my LGS.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

freaking sweet


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i love all black guns


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice. What caliber is it?


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Is that an after market stock? Which one? I think my next rifle will be the 700.


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

I know that 700's are typically .30-06, don't know if they make them in any other caliber....

EDIT - Apparently they are "And the range of calibers available is unrivaled in the industry." taken from the 700 page on remington's site.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

Where can you buy one of these babies at? I would be interested in putting one on my short list.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are built in other calibers.....JJ


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

You can pick an R700 up at most gunstores. I bought the ADL because I needed a deer rifle on a budget. Now I am thinking about buying a BDL conversion for it. Great Gun


----------

